# American slicing machine



## Fancy Shoes (Jun 27, 2021)

Bought this today at a estate sale for $5.
Excited because it is old, and a slicer!
I want to restore this, and this forum is the first place that dpopped up when googling.
I will post
More pics and info later. I will probably want any missing parts for this machine. So if you see missing parts. Let me know, and if you have parts for sale. Let me knoe.


----------



## old sarge (Jun 27, 2021)

Very cool! This eBay listing might help you identify any parts that may be missing, if it is the same machine:









						american slicing machine model 52  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for american slicing machine model 52 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 28, 2021)

Nice project! keep us in the loop on how it goes.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2021)

F
 Fancy Shoes

Here's an old thread I found . You might find something useful in there . 





						American Slicing Machine Company Parts
					

So, this slicer has been in storage for many years.  I don't remember where it came from but it appears that it was manufactured in the 1930's.  It is in good working condition.  The blade is sharp and all of the parts that are supposed to move, do so freely.  The problem is that there is a...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 28, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


Dang! That's cool! Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## kit s (Jun 28, 2021)

Fancy Shoes said:


> Bought this today at a estate sale for $5.
> Excited because it is old, and a slicer!
> I want to restore this, and this forum is the first place that dpopped up when googling.
> I will post
> More pics and info later. I will probably want any missing parts for this machine. So if you see missing parts. Let me know, and if you have parts for sale. Let me knoe.


might also want to try this site out...they have lot of knowledge and parts for old slicers. https://butchersupplycompany.com/


----------



## Fancy Shoes (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks for the tips and help.

some guys on another forum mentioned I should try and dona porcelon coating on the cast iron.
What do you guys think of this idea?


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 30, 2021)

If you're restoring to like original condition, I'd look into wrinkle paint finishes, that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jun 30, 2021)

When you pull one of the name/id plates off,  you should see the original finish.  I doubt it was porcelain.


----------



## Fancy Shoes (Jul 1, 2021)

It has wrinkle paint i noticed that today showing it to someone else.


----------

